# Cardinal - WIP



## Steve James (Apr 13, 2016)

Something a big festive. Needs some more work on the background, cleaning up and details yet, but not too much more.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Gorgeous. This is so realistic, you are amazing.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Great! I like the scattered holly berries bringing more reds into the background. Nice choice.


----------



## Steve James (Apr 13, 2016)

Thanks guys. Good catch Dick, that was exactly the intent with the berries.


----------



## Lana24 (Nov 23, 2016)

On what is drawn?


----------



## Steve James (Apr 13, 2016)

Sorry, it's oil on canvas, 16" x 20"


----------

